# Highgate Ghost Station Oct 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Afternoon all, 

Here is a report from a place i visited alone today actually. Was nice to go somewhere different for a change, i have never done a train station before, and although it is a small site, i was there an hour and got some shots i was happy with.

History from Mr Google

Highgate station was originally constructed by the Edgware, Highgate and London Railway in the 1860s on its line from Finsbury Park to Edgware. Before the line was opened it was purchased in July 1867 by the larger Great Northern Railway (GNR), whose main line from King's Cross ran through Finsbury Park on its way to Potters Bar and the north. The railway to Edgware opened as a single-track line on 22 August 1867.[2]

Because of the hilly terrain, the station was built in a deep cutting excavated from Highgate Hill adjacent to Archway Road. Tunnels penetrated the hillside at each end of the station, leading to East Finchley to the north and Crouch End to the south.

Closure was announced in 1953 as the number of passengers travelling on the line didn't justify it's electrification. A shuttle service continued to run until 3rd July 1954 when the station closed to passenger traffic. 

Enjoy!


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Ghost Train Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

If you made it this far, thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2014)

That looks brilliant mate! Top stuff!


----------



## derelictwom (Oct 29, 2014)

This is awesome! Quality pictures from a great find, nice one


----------



## krela (Oct 29, 2014)

Interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 29, 2014)

I like that..shame you could not get in the tunnel.unless it's just a bridge..and the lights still on that control panel.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2014)

Great atmosphere at that place. The Lurkers eh! Now there's a punk band from yesteryear...


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 29, 2014)

Really like the look of this. Shame the gate to downstairs is sealed.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 29, 2014)

That's cool that is....might have a look myself. Nice one.


----------



## Newage (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys

This is a fun place to have a look around, we did the place a few years ago.
This is the right hand tunnel on the north side.







Cheers newage


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

That's for the comments Guys. Yes brickworx. Do check it out. And nice one newage on that photo. Yeah. Shame I couldn't have gotten in the tunnels.


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 29, 2014)

Very different sort of place and some great pics. Was there much in the building that you could see?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

kevdyas said:


> Very different sort of place and some great pics. Was there much in the building that you could see?



No way into the building there and couldnt se f there was anything in there.


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah that's the business lovely photos


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Cachewoo said:


> Yeah that's the business lovely photos



Cheers man!


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 29, 2014)

What a cracking find this is! Never heard of this one before, cheers for putting this up.


----------



## decker (Oct 30, 2014)

Diggin the atmosphere..nice shots !


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great time capsule and shots.


----------



## buseng (Oct 30, 2014)

If you want to see more plus a bit more info/history.
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/h/highgate/index.shtml


----------



## Mike178 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wonderful pics


----------



## solo100 (Nov 3, 2014)

I love Old Rail Stations , thanks for the Pics


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 3, 2014)

Interesting place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice find mate! Great to see something a bit different.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 17, 2014)

Interesting place, thanks for sharing


----------



## peanuts (Jan 18, 2015)

little bit more info at the end of this post on rm web 

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/topic/94907-could-make-a-good-samll-model/#entry1746127


----------



## coffee (Jan 18, 2015)

Interesting!

Some of the station as in pics 7 and 10 look like they are from the 70s


----------

